# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  My crazy dream sex life

## Ghost Beat

Ok everyone, I am new to this site. I have always had amazing dreams. But after reading this site for a couple of hours and after learning more about lucid dreams and stuff, I had better and more detailed dreaming experiences. 

(I am not a sex deprived freak, if that's what your thinking)

I had three dreams in my 9 hour sleep. Two of which were lucid dreams. Two of them involved sexual relationships with enemys of some sort. I don't know why but I always seem to have sex with the person who is chasing me or the person I am chasing. I don't know why? 

I also dreampt about murdering someone and hiding all the clues. Then hours later not remembering if I killed someone or not. Then when cops ask me, I'm always too confused. I think it has to do with the movie Vanilla Sky?

I watch a lot of movies and often times it reflects in my dreams. Very interesting.

----------


## Elite

More description would be nice.(not of the sex part but I mean in general)

----------


## luciddream

This is a very interesting dream... perhaps you could give me some advice, please. I can't ever seem to have sex in a dream without waking up! I've attempted only a few times and all of those times I've woken up after experiencing minimum pleasure! Please help. Do you have some trick that you use to stay asleep? How do you do it?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ghost Beat

> This is a very interesting dream... perhaps you could give me some advice, please. I can't ever seem to have sex in a dream without waking up! I've attempted only a few times and all of those times I've woken up after experiencing minimum pleasure! Please help. Do you have some trick that you use to stay asleep? How do you do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I really don't know why. But it usually happens when I fall asleep thinking about girls before. Sometimes when I'm bored I just start thinking about scenarios in my head, like what I would do with a girl or something. I usually dream about girls every night now. lol. Just think about them. I don't know how to stay asleep while your dreaming, just keep dreaming about them everynight! lol.

----------


## Exhalent

> I really don't know why. But it usually happens when I fall asleep thinking about girls before. Sometimes when I'm bored I just start thinking about scenarios in my head, like what I would do with a girl or something. I usually dream about girls every night now. lol. Just think about them. I don't know how to stay asleep while your dreaming, just keep dreaming about them everynight! lol.



That post is inspiring.

----------


## Ghost Beat

> That post is inspiring.



lol it's sounds funny doesn't it?

----------

